# Abbotsford airshow



## BOURNE (10 Aug 2006)

Hey

I am just wondering who here might be attending the Abbotsford Airshow this weekend...either as a civilian (me  :boring: ) or with their planes).  Just for curiousity's sake, let us know what plane you are associated with, and where your coming from! 

Thanks!


----------



## snowy (10 Aug 2006)

Hello, I will be attending the Air show this weekend, No plane,I have only 12 hours of flying and anyways all the planes are booked at the Professional Flying School. See you there ;D

cheers snowy


----------



## BOURNE (10 Aug 2006)

Good stuff!

You'll find me around the F-117 Nighthawk(god, I love that plane) and the A-10 Warthog 8)  It's going to be great!


----------



## inferno (11 Aug 2006)

I'll be there Sunday.

Hopefully weather permitting, I'll be flying shotgun in my dads airplane. And it will probably be on the static display. Big yellow amphibion.


----------



## Bart Nikodem (11 Aug 2006)

I'll be there at the 12 Fd Amb recruiting booth.
C U There!


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Aug 2006)

I,ll be there with the Dash 8 from 402 Sqn. (I'm a 2Lt, the only one around that plane)

Max


----------

